
Learn Sketch shortcuts interactively - rgesulfo
https://shortcutery.netlify.com
======
RoboTeddy
I want apps to progressively train me in their shortcuts.

An app could track which actions I take manually, in order to learn which
shortcuts are most valuable to teach me.

Immediately after I manually take a frequent action, it could inform me of the
shortcut. Perhaps I can then even undo the action and redo it using the
shortcut, to build muscle memory.

Once I've mastered the shortcuts for my most frequent actions, the app could
move on to teaching less-frequent ones... perhaps up to some threshold.

~~~
Cthulhu_
IIRC Intellij had an option or a plugin for this, highlighting the shortcut
for you when you mouse around. It also will often show the shortcut right next
to the command of course.

What I dislike about editors is that there's just no default shortcut set for
a lot of actions I commonly use, and I have trouble coming up with new ones
that aren't already in use.

~~~
tomsmeding
To be fair, the fact that it's hard to come up with good, unused shortcuts for
those actions is probably the reason why they don't have one yet in the first
place. :)

------
skilled
Another site I recommend is:

[https://shortcuts.design/](https://shortcuts.design/)

------
samsolomon
While it's not exactly a shortcut, I'd highly recommend
[https://sketchrunner.com/](https://sketchrunner.com/) to any product
designers working in a large design system.

If you know the name of the icon or component, you can begin typing it into
the runner bar and place it instantly. No need to hunt through all your nested
symbols. It also works wonders when needing to replace existing symbols.

~~~
rgesulfo
I second this recommendation. Such an incredible Sketch plugin. Thanks Sam for
sharing it.

------
Jarred
Request: Figma shortcuts would be nice

~~~
rgesulfo
Excellent recommendation. I'll make sure to add Figma shortly.

